# Diskrepanz zwischen SUN Toolkit und NOKIA 6610i



## tk6037 (14. Feb 2005)

Warum gibt mir das J2ME Toolkit 2.2 bei folgenden Zeilen ein Datum aus, aber mein Nokia eine Fehlermeldung? (java.util.Date@HEXAdr)


```
Date now=new Date();
mMainForm.append(now.toString());
```


----------



## tk6037 (22. Feb 2005)

Hab jetzt mal die Entwicklungsumgebung von NOKIA installiert und mein Datumsproblem damit simuliert.
Ergebnis: hier wird jetzt auch die Fehlermeldung angezeigt!

Also ist die allgemeinere Version der SUN Entwicklungsumgebung nicht 100%ig kompatibel zu jedem Gerät.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch verstehen, warum die Methode "Date" einen Fehler erzeugt, obwohl ich sie so anwende wie in der API-Dokumentation angegeben.

Kennt sich jemand mit der J2ME-Edition von NOKIA aus? Ist irgendwie verwirrend..................

Danke!


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (22. Feb 2005)

Ich kenn mich mit der J2ME nicht aus. aber benutz doch das SimpleDateFormat. Dem übergibst du nen String und du erhälst ein Datum-Objekt zurück. Vll. gehts ja damit..zudem ist Date() glaub ich deprecated


----------



## tomkruse (25. Feb 2005)

Hi!

Man kann die j2me-fähigen Handys grob in solche unterscheiden die midp1.0 (die alte Version) und midp2.0 unterstützen. Wenn Du ein Programm für MIDP2.0 kompilierst (was Du mit dem wtk2.2 ziemlich sicher getan hast), dann wird es auf einem Handy mit midp1 nicht laufen, und ein solches ist das 6610.

viele Grüße

Thomas.


----------

